# Pictures Of My Piranha Tank



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Figured id Post some Pic's


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks sweet! The tank on a shelf looks a little crazy though.lol.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Looks sweet! The tank on a shelf looks a little crazy though.lol.


I agree, the shelf looks sweet and a little crazy, but it looks pretty sturdy though. Sweet setup man, what is being housed in it? Baby reds?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice set up. I dont think that is a shelf. It has a lip to it but it sits back in the wall.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

The self is over 2 inch thick and it is made of rough cut lumber ( Planed it smooth )from the mill up the road. I then trimed it out with rough cut, there are rough cut 4 x 4 that were used as braces and lag bolts holding everything down. Under everything (inside wall) there are a bunch of 2x4s all tied together holding everything up. The tank intself sticks out of the wall about 4 inches.

In the Tank I have 4 Baby RBP, 3 black and silver tetreas along with 3 white ones. I also have a 10 In Pleco and a 4 in Pleco along with a crab and a pitcus cat fish. I also have 2 red fish not sure what they are there not to big. All the fish swim and eat together so far there have been no attacks.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Wait for the P's to get bigger and that will change in no time.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice setup, how long have you had this tank planted? It looks nice and full.

What size tank?


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice setup


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

The Tank is a 75 Gal, its been planted for a couple of weeks or less.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

good stuff bru !!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

lovvvvvvveeeeeee it great job


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to take teh top off because the lights built into teh ceiling really give a nice natural looking light but I am worried about fish jumping out and water messing up the walls.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

take the top off and put egg crate on top


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you mean milk crates and but them down to fit?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thay are drop ceiling covers i think the ones everyone uses for tank dividers

i put them on my saltwater lionfish tank so my corals could get better light and he would not jump out he's 12" don't want to step on him if he jumped out


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

rhom15 said:


> thay are drop ceiling covers i think the ones everyone uses for tank dividers


Egg Crate Light Diffuser, I found mine at Home Depot.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that's the stuff


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok That would work, Prob lose alot of water to evap this way but thats no big deal, Not sure id want it white but I could always paint it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope you don't mind Joe but I'm thinking about stealing your rock setup for my 75g rhom tank when I get around to setting it back up









I was scrolling through the pix last night and the chicky loved your setup.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I have tons and I mean tons of rocks on my property, I went though alot trying to keep the rocks, I was having a PH issue and everyone kept telling me to ditch the rocks, I picked up acid to test them I put them in buckets to test each of them to see if they were rasieing my PH and it turns out they werent. My water Ph Rises on its own after it sits for a bit.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh I remember your thread now, where everyone was telling you that it could be your rocks so you bucket tested them. I completely forgot about the possibility of them affecting the Ph. I may need to run a few test myself before just tossing them in


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

you can also just change your plastic tops with glass tops the light from the ceiling will go through the glass and no water loss


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd worry about the heater in that position, I know I'd forget to switch it off when doing a water change.

Really nice tank though.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a master kill switch and I just hit it everytime I do water changes. Yeah it is def not the rocks causing my problem, Plus My PH is Constant now a bit high but steady.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

nice tank man i really like the rock tunnel.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I know my old guys liked when I had one before they would hang out under it alot.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

So far no Problems with the rocks PH is stable and all the plants are still alive, have sine added a few more. Ill Update with Pic's soon.


----------

